# Northern Pike near Grand Forks



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone know of any good pike lakes or anywhere to fish pike within 45 minutes of Grand Forks? I love fishing but i dont' like to have to drive hours to catch pike!
any local pike fishing spots other than the red river?
Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard good things from Lake Loretta just north of Michigan. Might not be a bad place to start.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

There is a small resevoir between GF & Thompson that has pike (about 7 miles SW not on maps) - the river has pike - Larimore Dam - Whitman Dam - Fordville Dam is very nice & hardly ever crowded & well maintained - Golden lake - (Especially North Golden) near Northwood. Matejcek North of Lankin- Homme Dam near Park River

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/fishing/nd-fish-wat.html Some have mtr. restrictions


----------

